# 24/7 trigger



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone know if you can lighten/shorten the trigger pull of the 24/7 compact .40 ? Its not mine, just tryin to help someone out before they get frustrated with it.

Mike:smt083


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Any takers please?


----------

